# REVIEW: Charmin Plus Lotion TP



## 2knees (Jan 22, 2010)

So i demoed a 2 pack of the charmin plus lotion tp last week and here are my thoughts.

Perfect for the wet and runny conditions you typically see on a saturday morning.  The lotion really allows for a smooth glide without any sticking or unneccessarily aggressive manuevers.  It also busts through the crud with an ease I have found in no other tp and makes quick work of cling-ons without any residue left behind.  Found that it works well for your mundane quick clean up conditions too.  Might be a little too much tool for the job though as this was meant to handle the heavy jobs with ease.  

All in all, I give it 5 stars for handling, 4 for feel however a 3 for value as this is a pricey number.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 22, 2010)

How did it handle in the bumps?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 22, 2010)

I had corn on for dinner wednesday night so i can say for sure it handled the seeded bumps exceedingly well.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 22, 2010)

A+.  Would read again


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 22, 2010)

ummm, yeahhhh....i'm going to have to go ahead and disagree with you there on the TP seeded with lotion[/lumbergh]...i find that it leaves you feeling like you still have the swamp-ass as the lotion leaves that greasy residue

pro_tip: when dealing with a messy cleanup, my go-to is the flushable wet-wipes...there are a few brands out there...i use the 'green' ones, because i care about the future of our planet

in a pinch, you can bunch up some TP, waddle over to the sink and make your own...then do a pat-down with dry paper

worst case scenario: clean up the worst of the spackle/bolivian mud-hut mess and just get in the shower

this message was provided to you as a public service

check back next week when we talk about the 'sit vs stand' wipe debate here on 'poop talk'


----------



## andyzee (Jan 22, 2010)

Be a freaking man already, newspaper! You read it, wipe, and dump! Or is it read, dump, wipe, dump. Whatever. Next you'll be telling us the benefits of sitting your pansy ass down to pee.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 22, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Be a freaking man already, newspaper! You read it, wipe, and dump! Or is it read, dump, wipe, dump. Whatever. Next you'll be telling us the benefits of sitting your pansy ass down to pee.



i believe it was winston churchill who said 'why stand when you can sit?'

just make sure the seat is down or you could fall in 

and if you're a tru tuff guy, you use sandpaper...builds character...or fissures


----------



## andyzee (Jan 22, 2010)

spring_mountain_high said:


> i believe it was winston churchill who said 'why stand when you can sit?'
> 
> just make sure the seat is down or you could fall in
> 
> and if you're a tru tuff guy, you use sandpaper...builds character...or fissures



Yeah thought of sandpaper, only problem is, not much to read on it. Man needs newspaper in toilet, end of story.


----------



## billski (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 22, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Yeah thought of sandpaper, only problem is, not much to read on it. Man needs newspaper in toilet, end of story.




this will change your life


----------



## billski (Jan 22, 2010)

spring_mountain_high said:


> this will change your life



I won one of those books at a Yankee Swap.   I re-gifted it the following year.  The woman who got it was not amused :beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 22, 2010)

Toilet paper? Isn't that what underwear is for?


----------



## andyzee (Jan 22, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Toilet paper? Isn't that what underwear is for?



Yes, that is indeed another option. I was just trying to be green, or is it brown, with the use of newspaper.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 22, 2010)

billski said:


>



oh, this thread is worthless alright....:wink:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 22, 2010)

2knees said:


> oh, this thread is worthless alright....:wink:



And pics sure wouldn't help. At least I don't think they would.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 22, 2010)

andyzee said:


> And pics sure wouldn't help. At least I don't think they would.



please god no


----------



## marcski (Jan 22, 2010)

spring_mountain_high said:


> check back next week when we talk about the 'sit vs stand' wipe debate here on 'poop talk'



I'm a one cheek sneak kind of guy myself....


----------



## snoseek (Jan 22, 2010)

Good review Bro!

I was toying with the idea of a self lubricate review.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 23, 2010)

2knees said:


> oh, this thread is worthless alright....:wink:



Is it fair to say that it's a crappy thread?


----------



## mondeo (Jan 23, 2010)

So one or two thumbs up?


----------

